
The Bloom Box – innovation or replication? - yungchin
http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2010/feb/25/bloom-box-innovation
======
Maciek416
Whoever brings it to market and gets it into a very large number of homes and
businesses first at a reasonable price will likely claim the innovation
trophy.

Unfair? Perhaps, but energy inventions and technologies over the last several
decades have always had a nasty tendency to be "10 years away" or "thought to
be viable within 3-5 years", etc, and then promptly disappear off the radar.

It's not enough to merely invent and talk about it, marketing is important.
Just look at the tremendous push that Bloom has done over the last several
days.

